# Russian Coast Guard Fires At Chinese Fishing Vessel



## northeast

7/17/2012 2:39 AM ET
(RTTNews) - Russian Coast Guards in the country's Far East opened fire on a suspected Chinese fishing vessel to stop it from poaching in the Sea of Japan, a spokesman for the Border Guards Service said on Tuesday.

He said the vessel, flying the flag of China, refused to stop on demand from Coast Guards and tried to escape.

"After a three-hour pursuit, the Dzerzhinsky Coast Guard vessel fired warning shots, but the poaching vessel continued its dangerous maneuvers," he said adding that after the warning shots the Coast Guards opened a targeted fire on the vessel.

The vessel carried over 22.5 tons of squid and had a crew 17 Chinese nationals, who failed to produce any document allowing them fishing. None of them were killed or wounded in the shooting, Russia's RIA Novosti news agency reported.

The Russian Coast Guard service is actively involved in fighting illegal fishing in the country's territorial waters and frequently detains foreign-flagged poaching vessels.

by RTT Staff Writer

For comments and feedback: editorial@rttnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Boson

Now, china will claim "Russia is a part of China".

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## northeast

Dam it.Russian know our weakness well.
They know that we are good at blaming like a girl and daren't do nothing to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

northeast said:


> Dam it.Russian know our weakness well.
> They know that we are good at blaming like a girl and daren't do nothing to them.



This is Russia, when you enter into their water, no matter who you are, they gonna fire at you.

You should blame the Qing Dynasty for losing our Outer Manchuria to Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

northeast said:


> Dam it.Russian know our weakness well.
> They know that we are good at blaming like a girl and daren't do nothing to them.



Just be patient.

When we have a reliable and working anti-ballistic missile system, the Russians will be hearing from us about the Qing Dynasty map.

We need time to develop a reliable multi-layered missile defense shield, laser weapons, hypersonic weapons, large quantities of first strike stealth weapons, etc.

Time is on our side. We'll leave the Russians for last.

It'll be the mother of all blitzkriegs.

They like to fire at us. We'll take them all down in one go. NATO from the West and China from the East. Carve Russia into two halves like they did to Poland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

Martian2 said:


> Just be patient.
> 
> When we have a reliable and working anti-ballistic missile system, the Russians will be hearing from us about the Qing Dynasty map.
> 
> We need time to develop a reliable multi-layered missile defense shield, laser weapons, hypersonic weapons, large quantities of first strike stealth weapons, etc.
> 
> Time is on our side. We'll leave the Russians for last.
> 
> It'll be the mother of all blitzkriegs.
> 
> They like to fire at us. We'll take them all down in one go. NATO from the West and China from the East. Carve Russia into two halves like they did to Poland.



lol trailer trash.

i left you a present in the China top ten videos.




Martian2 said:


> They like to fire at us. We'll take them all down in one go. NATO from the West and China from the East. Carve Russia into two halves like they did to Poland.



Thats why Putina says China is a strategic ally while taking your money but chooses to cooperate on defense projects with Europe, right?

oh and it's only a matter of time before Russia/NATO agree on joint missile defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Audio said:


> lol trailer trash.



I disagree. It's prudent military strategy.

When the next generation of advanced weapons are available, you negotiate from a position of strength. How do you think Russia became a large country? They've been doing it to everyone else. Someday, it will be their turn to be on the receiving end.

It's only a question of sufficiently superior technology, reliability, and comprehensive development (e.g. massive quantity). For example, when China has a $50 trillion GDP and very advanced weapons, it is reasonable to retake the Qing Dynasty territories and more.

However, that is in the future and Chinese simply have to be patient. Our power is growing and we have scores to settle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Dreamers out here!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajaxpaul

10000 BC chinese map shows entire Russia as China. 

Poor Russians, will have to face the dreaded chinese warning ministry and megaton threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## acetophenol

Such incidents are increasingly becoming common. Hope the govts act maturly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Dreamers out here!!



I'm a visionary strategist. China had colluded with the United States to destroy the Soviet Union.

What's wrong with colluding with the Americans again to carve Russia into two? It's poetic justice. The Russians carved Poland into two. Why can't someone else use their strategy against them? It's only fair.

China and the U.S. only have to solve the question of neutralizing or minimizing the Russian nuclear threat. Once that problem is dealt with, carving Russia becomes a matter of where to draw the two halves.


----------



## Rusty

The difference between the Chinese and the Indians is that the Chinese will actually have this power soon, while the Indians will still be dreaming of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

Martian2 said:


> I disagree. It's prudent military strategy.
> 
> When the next generation of advanced weapons are available, you negotiate from a position of strength. How do you think Russia became a large country? They've been doing it to everyone else. Someday, it will be their turn to be on the receiving end.
> 
> It's only a question of sufficiently superior technology, reliability, and comprehensive development (e.g. massive quantity). For example, when China has a $50 trillion GDP and very advanced weapons, it is reasonable to retake the Qing Dynasty territories and more.
> 
> However, that is in the future and Chinese simply have to be patient. Our power is growing and we have scores to settle.



It is prudent military strategy, its only problem is a lot of assumptions by you. Like the 50 trillion economy. That made me chuckle.

Also Russkies are getting closer to the West (im guessing with pretty good reasons) so a combined China/NATO push is quite non viable atm.



Martian2 said:


> I'm a visionary strategist. China had colluded with the United States to destroy the Soviet Union.



lol, how exactly? hahahaha, o man, youre killing me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Audio said:


> It is prudent military strategy, its only problem is a lot of assumptions by you. Like the 50 trillion economy. That made me chuckle.



$50 trillion is achievable. China's GDP will be $8 trillion this year. After one double, it's $16 trillion. After another double, it's $32 trillion. On the third double it's $64 trillion.

Using the rule of 72 for compounded gain, assuming a growth rate of 7% per year and 3% currency appreciation, China's GDP will double in 7.2 years. It would have quadrupled in 14.4 years.

China should have a $32 trillion GDP by 2027. $50 trillion is within reach.

For this year, China will consume about five times more electricity (5,000 TeraWatt-hours) than Russia (1,000 TeraWatt-hours). At some point, Russia starts looking like a midget.

----------

Nixon's detente with China was aimed at the Soviet Union. The U.S. supplied Stingers and China supplied Kalashnikovs during the Soviet-Afghan War of 1979-1989. The Saudis supplied the cash. By 1991, the Soviet Union collapsed.


----------



## danger007

Martian2 said:


> I disagree. It's prudent military strategy.
> 
> When the next generation of advanced weapons are available, you negotiate from a position of strength. How do you think Russia became a large country? They've been doing it to everyone else. Someday, it will be their turn to be on the receiving end.
> 
> It's only a question of sufficiently superior technology, reliability, and comprehensive development (e.g. massive quantity). For example, when China has a $50 trillion GDP and very advanced weapons, it is reasonable to retake the Qing Dynasty territories and more.
> 
> However, that is in the future and Chinese simply have to be patient. Our power is growing and we have scores to settle.




martian strategy again......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

Rusty said:


> The difference between the Chinese and the Indians is that the Chinese will actually have this power soon, while the Indians will still be dreaming of it.


 
Which power?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

Martian2 said:


> $50 trillion is achievable. China's GDP will be $8 trillion this year. After one double, it's $16 trillion. After another double, it's $32 trillion. On the third double it's $64 trillion.
> 
> Using the rule of 72 for compounded gain, assuming a growth rate of 7% per year and 3% currency appreciation, China's GDP will double in 7.2 years. It would have quadrupled in 14.4 years.
> 
> China should have a $32 trillion GDP by 2027. $50 trillion is within reach.



lol, nevermind the growth is slowing and it will be slowing from now on. It's easy to post double digit growth when starting from zero. Nice exponential logic you got there too  every economist worth his weight in salt would laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fazlu

Rusty said:


> The difference between the Chinese and the Indians is that the Chinese will actually have this power soon, while the Indians will still be dreaming of it.


 
And you will be the eternal cheerleader.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Audio

danger007 said:


> martian strategy again......



His post above yours is better lol, applied mathematics


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Martian2 said:


> *I'm a visionary strategist*. China had colluded with the United States to destroy the Soviet Union.
> 
> What's wrong with colluding with the Americans again to carve Russia into two? It's poetic justice. The Russians carved Poland into two. Why can't someone else use their strategy against them? It's only fair.
> 
> China and the U.S. only have to solve the question of neutralizing or minimizing the Russian nuclear threat. Once that problem is dealt with, carving Russia becomes a matter of where to draw the two halves.



Jesus Christ !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Audio said:


> lol, nevermind the growth is slowing and it will be slowing from now on. It's easy to post double digit growth when starting from zero. Nice exponential logic you got there too  every economist worth his weight in salt would laugh.



Since 1978, China's record of compounded growth has been consistent. I bet they can keep their 34-year growth streak going for another 14 years or more.

The massive trade surpluses keep rolling in. I see business as usual.


----------



## KRAIT

Lets see how China respond, its easy to bully countries like Veitnam, Phillipines etc......how about Challenging Russia.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

KRAIT said:


> Lets see how China respond, its easy to bully countries like Veitnam, Phillipines etc......how about Challenging Russia.......



You settle your scores with the weak countries first. Then you move up to bigger fish when you have acquired the necessary military power.

With Russia, it'll take decades or longer. This is a waiting game.

It's a question of how far you can push your technology. Also, will it be reliable.

If you are confident, I see no reason not to strike Russia in a simultaneous attack with stealth cruise missiles at all known nuclear assets. Then you move in with everything you've got. There will be casualties, but Russia can be conquered.

It's a question of what level of damage to the homeland is acceptable.


----------



## Audio

Martian2 said:


> Since 1978, China's record of compounded growth has been consistent. I bet they can keep their 34-year growth streak going for another 14 years or more.
> 
> The massive trade surpluses keep rolling in. I see business as usual.



You need to educate yourself in something else then blind fanboyism.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Martian2 said:


> Since 1978, China's record of compounded growth has been consistent. I bet they can keep their 34-year growth streak going for another 14 years or more.
> 
> The massive trade surpluses keep rolling in. I see business as usual.



What is the point. Russia is veto member of P5 along with China. Any geopolitical ambitions against Russia can be countered with Russia moving towards west.

Anyway that is a long way off...US is five times Russia, but still dare not mess with Russia.

China in the next 50 yrs maybe 50 times Russia, but even china wont mess with Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Ajaxpaul said:


> What is the point. Russia is veto member of P5 along with China. Any geopolitical ambitions with Russia can be countered with Russia moving towards west.
> 
> Anyway that is a long way off...US is five times Russia, but still dare not mess with Russia.
> 
> China in the next 50 yrs maybe 50 times Russia, but even china wont mess with Russia.



You are wrong. The United States is actually a squeamish country.

China is not the United States. If China decides it wants Russian in fifty years regardless of the cost, they could do it. They would build extensive underground cities to house the population. China would develop a comprehensive missile shield. China would stockpile an unimaginable number of advanced stealth cruise missiles.

China could unload its entire arsenal on the Russians and conquer them in fifty years time if they really wanted to. However, I suspect wealthy per-capita GDP Chinese in fifty years' time would have morphed into squeamish Americans.

Poor Chinese can do it. Rich Chinese? I doubt it, but it's theoretically possible.

You Indians simply do not understand the Chinese Will. If we really want to do something and there's a consensus, it will happen.


----------



## atulya

common china, you can do it, take ur revengeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. BANG THOSE RUSSIAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Hopefully the mod can close this pointless thread as soon as possible.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Hopefully the mod can close this pointless thread as soon as possible.



Why ? 

Isnt this a valid news ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Boson

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Hopefully the mod can close this pointless thread as soon as possible.



Aren't you enjoying Martian2's "yoo-haa-dang-dang"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Boson said:


> Aren't you enjoying Martian2's "yoo-haa-dang-dang"?



My views are perfectly reasonable.

NATO doesn't like Russia and it's building a missile shield along the western border of Russia.

Russians seem to like shooting Chinese fishermen.

We know China has a very active anti-ballistic missile program. China might as well build a missile shield along the southern border of Russia.

China and the United States can huddle together and decide where to go from there. The U.S. wants to neutralize the Russian threat to Europe permanently. China's tired of Russians shooting at Chinese. Why not finish off the Russians?

Of the troika (America, China, and Russia), Russia is the weakest with the least reliable weapon systems. Let's take the trigger-happy weak sister off the chessboard.


----------



## KingMamba

Martian2 said:


> $50 trillion is achievable. China's GDP will be $8 trillion this year. After one double, it's $16 trillion. After another double, it's $32 trillion. On the third double it's $64 trillion.
> 
> Using the rule of 72 for compounded gain, assuming a growth rate of 7% per year and 3% currency appreciation, China's GDP will double in 7.2 years. It would have quadrupled in 14.4 years.
> 
> China should have a $32 trillion GDP by 2027. $50 trillion is within reach.
> 
> For this year, China will consume about five times more electricity (5,000 TeraWatt-hours) than Russia (1,000 TeraWatt-hours). At some point, Russia starts looking like a midget.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Nixon's detente with China was aimed at the Soviet Union. The U.S. supplied Stingers and China supplied Kalashnikovs during the Soviet-Afghan War of 1979-1989. The Saudis supplied the cash. By 1991, the Soviet Union collapsed.



You forgot the Pakistanis provided training and on occasion men. 



Martian2 said:


> My views are perfectly reasonable.
> 
> NATO doesn't like Russia and it's building a missile shield along the western border of Russia.
> 
> Russians seem to like shooting Chinese fishermen.
> 
> We know China has a very active anti-ballistic missile program. China might as well build a missile shield along the southern border of Russia.
> 
> China and the United States can huddle together and decide where to go from there. The U.S. wants to neutralize the Russian threat to Europe permanently. China's tired of Russians shooting at Chinese. Why not finish off the Russians?
> 
> Of the troika (America, China, and Russia), Russia is the weakest with the least reliable weapon systems. Let's take the trigger-happy weak sister off the chessboard.



It is more likely that Russia and China join hands in the future to counter NATO. The SCO will probably be the platform for this.


----------



## Martian2

KingMamba93 said:


> You forgot the Pakistanis provided training and on occasion men.



My apology. Pakistan was absolutely crucial to toppling the Soviet Union.

----------

At KingMamba, if the Russians keep shooting at Chinese fishermen then we're going to have problems. If the Russians can't behave in a civilized manner, the Chinese leadership will eventually move toward the West and plot against the Russians.

I'm simply saying that China, U.S., Pakistan, and Saudi Arabia all colluded against the Soviet Union. It could happen again if the Chinese populace becomes unhappy at trigger-happy Russians.

I remember the U.S. coast guard or navy chasing Chinese fishermen across half the world. As I recall, they did not open fire.

Opening fire engenders hard feelings and an obvious desire for retaliation. Let me take a look at those Qing Dynasty maps again.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Ajaxpaul said:


> Why ?
> 
> Isnt this a valid news ?



It is the truth, but it also gonna generate a lot of flamebaits, so there is a valid reason to close it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Martian2 said:


> My apology. Pakistan was absolutely crucial to toppling the Soviet Union.
> 
> ----------
> 
> At KingMamba, if the Russians keep shooting at Chinese fishermen then we're going to have problems. If the Russians can't behave in a civilized manner, the Chinese leadership will eventually move toward the West and plot against the Russians.



Eastern countries should never trust the West. On one hand they will collaborate with you while on the other they will plot your demise. China should tread lightly worry about the little people snapping at their feet in the SCS for now.


----------



## Martian2

KingMamba93 said:


> Eastern countries should never trust the West. On one hand they will collaborate with you while on the other they will plot your demise. China should tread lightly worry about the little people snapping at their feet in the SCS for now.



China is not naive. China cooperates with the West to achieve its strategic goals. The Chinese policy has consistently been cooperation with the United States. That's never going to change.

China and the United States hold annual discussions on Strategic and Economic Dialogue. No such exchange has ever occurred with the Soviet Union or Russia. Even today, China is a lot closer to the U.S. then Russia.

This is a three-way triangle. Last time, the U.S. and China brought down the Soviet Union. Today, China and the U.S. are feeling each other out to figure out the proper accommodation.

However, if Russians keep shooting Chinese then average Chinese like myself will become angry. The Russians killed an unarmed Chinese skipper a few years ago. Now, they're opening fire again. The Americans also remember the Russians downing a South Korean airliner with Americans onboard. Then there was the incident where BeloRussia opened fire on an American balloonist.

My observation is China and the United States seem to have a common problem.


----------



## Audio

Martian2 said:


> NATO doesn't like Russia and it's building a missile shield along the western border of Russia.



It's ultimate form will protect Russia as well.



Martian2 said:


> Russians seem to like shooting Chinese fishermen.



Nobody likes tresspasers that steal.


Martian2 said:


> We know China has a very active anti-ballistic missile program. China might as well build a missile shield along the southern border of Russia.



 



Martian2 said:


> China and the United States can huddle together and decide where to go from there. The U.S. wants to neutralize the Russian threat to Europe permanently. China's tired of Russians shooting at Chinese. Why not finish off the Russians?



Except theres no threat, even closer ties through trade and weapons/space development. Reality dont fit into your illusion, dawg.



Martian2 said:


> Of the troika (America, China, and Russia), Russia is the weakest with the least reliable weapon systems. Let's take the trigger-happy weak sister off the chessboard.



Best to enlist in the PLA now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> My apology. Pakistan was absolutely crucial to toppling the Soviet Union.
> 
> ----------
> 
> At KingMamba, if the Russians keep shooting at Chinese fishermen then we're going to have problems. If the Russians can't behave in a civilized manner, the Chinese leadership will eventually move toward the West and plot against the Russians.
> 
> I'm simply saying that China, U.S., Pakistan, and Saudi Arabia all colluded against the Soviet Union. It could happen again if the Chinese populace becomes unhappy at trigger-happy Russians.
> 
> I remember the U.S. coast guard or navy chasing Chinese fishermen across half the world. As I recall, they did not open fire.
> 
> Opening fire engenders hard feelings and an obvious desire for retaliation. Let me take a look at those Qing Dynasty maps again.



Is this Mitt Romney's true thought about Russia?

If it is true, then it gonna be interesting if he can get elected. 

âRussia is Public Enemy No. 1â â Mitt Romney &mdash; RT


----------



## Audio

Martian2 said:


> China and the United States hold annual discussions on Strategic and Economic Dialogue. No such exchange has ever occurred with the Soviet Union or Russia. Even today, China is a lot closer to the U.S. then Russia.



Worlds factory status helps. But it doesnt grant miracles. US is pretty aware now of China's expansionistic drive, the sooner Russkies get with the programme the better.


----------



## Martian2

I've made it quite clear the American coast guard or navy does not open fire on trespassing Chinese fishermen.

The Russians have fast naval warships, you can either chase them down or let them go. If they keep opening fire, I will be the first to join the U.S. military to fight the Russians in Eastern Europe. You have my word on it.


----------



## Audio

Martian2 said:


> I've made it quite clear the American coast guard or navy does not open fire on trespassing Chinese fishermen. The Russians have fast naval warships, you can either chase them down or let them go. If they keep opening fire, I will be the first to join the U.S. military to fight the Russians in Eastern Europe. You have my word on it.



I think you will enlist in the PLA when they attempt to liberate Siberia lol. Propaganda ministry will need people with skills at skewing the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Is this Mitt Romney's true thought about Russia?
> 
> If it is true, then it gonna be interesting if he can get elected.
> 
> â&#8364;&#732;Russia is Public Enemy No. 1â&#8364;&#8482; â&#8364;&#8220; Mitt Romney &#8212; RT



The Republicans know they can do business with China. They can't get anywhere with Russia.

I know this sounds strange, but the Neo-cons trust China a lot more in comparison to the Russians.

China will not block vital American interests. China has never solely vetoed an American proposal at the U.N. Security Council. That speaks volumes about Sino-American cooperation.

Have you noticed the number of prominent American companies selling billions of dollars of goods in China? Did you notice IBM wrote off its 600 million dollar investment in Russia and left the country? The U.S. can trust China and vice versa. Neither country trusts the Russians.


----------



## kawaraj

If the US , the west and China want to dismember a hostile Russia, always remember Japan is happy into the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> The Republicans know they can do business with China. They can't get anywhere with Russia.
> 
> I know this sounds strange, but the Neo-cons trust China a lot more in comparison to the Russians.
> 
> China will not block vital American interests. China has never solely vetoed an American proposal at the U.N. Security Council. That speaks volumes about Sino-American cooperation.
> 
> Have you noticed the number of prominent American companies selling billions of dollars of goods in China? Did you notice IBM wrote off its 600 million dollar investment in Russia and left the country? The U.S. can trust China and vice versa. Neither country trusts the Russians.



This is Romney's opinion about China back in 2007 when he didn't have the election pressure to pander the majority of the American voters who are mostly the middle class and the poor.

I think this is most likely his true natural opinion as a pragmatic businessman. 

Mitt Romney's position on China - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

The Russians do not understand the first rule of co-existence. You do not fire on the members of other powerful countries. No one cares about trade or anything else. Firing on citizens of other countries inflames the other side. We want to even the score.

This was evidenced by President George W. Bush pointing his fingers at the North Koreans and vociferously denouncing the killing of two American soldiers chopping down a tree branch on the DMZ decades ago.

We only remember the horrific shootings and killings.

The Russians are accumulating a nasty record against Chinese fishermen and I'll enjoy shooting at some of those Russian pricks when the U.S. military gives me a chance.

I won't volunteer for Iraq, which I think is mostly about oil. However, I'll be the first in line to volunteer against the Russians. They've made me unhappy and I'll like to try my marksmanship against those trigger-happy losers.


----------



## kawaraj

the most brutal such incident in history is Russian(SU) troops shot down a South Korean flight with 269 people on board.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Is this Mitt Romney's true thought about Russia?
> 
> If it is true, then it gonna be interesting if he can get elected.
> 
> âRussia is Public Enemy No. 1â â Mitt Romney  RT



Romney is a fool who has no original thought one day he will say something and the next he will contradict himself.


----------



## gambit

Martian2 said:


> I won't volunteer for Iraq, which I think is mostly about oil. However, I'll be the first in line to volunteer against the Russians. They've made me unhappy and I'll like to try my marksmanship against those trigger-happy losers.


You cannot volunteer for a specific war. And you are wrong about Iraq. Anyway, I doubt that you will do anything remotely close to the tough talk you so easily spew.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> The Russians do not understand the first rule of co-existence. You do not fire on the members of other powerful countries. No one cares about trade or anything else. Firing on citizens of other countries inflames the other side. We want to even the score.
> 
> This was evidenced by President George W. Bush pointing his fingers at the North Koreans and vociferously denouncing the killing of two American soldiers chopping down a tree branch on the DMZ decades ago.
> 
> We only remember the horrific shootings and killings.
> 
> The Russians are accumulating a nasty record against Chinese fishermen and I'll enjoy shooting at some of those Russian pricks when the U.S. military gives me a chance.
> 
> I won't volunteer for Iraq, which I think is mostly about oil. However, I'll be the first in line to volunteer against the Russians. They've made me unhappy and I'll like to try my marksmanship against those trigger-happy losers.



We can only trust the US when it stops supporting those terrorists/separatists from Xinjiang/Xizang and those democrazy supporters who support the color revolution. 

At least Russia can only threaten our fishermen, but not the existence of our nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Martian2 said:


> The Russians do not understand the first rule of co-existence. You do not fire on the members of other powerful countries. No one cares about trade or anything else. Firing on citizens of other countries inflames the other side. We want to even the score.
> 
> This was evidenced by President George W. Bush pointing his fingers at the North Koreans and vociferously denouncing the killing of two American soldiers chopping down a tree branch on the DMZ decades ago.
> 
> We only remember the horrific shootings and killings.
> 
> The Russians are accumulating a nasty record against Chinese fishermen and I'll enjoy shooting at some of those Russian pricks when the U.S. military gives me a chance.
> 
> I won't volunteer for *Iraq*, which I think is mostly about oil. However, I'll be the first in line to volunteer against the Russians. They've made me unhappy and I'll like to try my marksmanship against those trigger-happy losers.



You mean Iran?? 



gambit said:


> You cannot volunteer for a specific war. And you are wrong about Iraq. Anyway, I doubt that you will do anything remotely close to the tough talk you so easily spew.



Well if God forbid a war did break out between Russia and US (LOL) than he can volunteer for that specific war.


----------



## Skull and Bones

So the plans of the expert strategists for an righteous alliance against the axis of evil has been blown out of proportion.  

So officially, China is surrounded by enemies on it's all sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gambit

KingMamba93 said:


> Well if God forbid a war did break out between Russia and US (LOL) than he can volunteer for that specific war.


No, he will not. That is my opinion. Just as you have yours.


----------



## jbond197

kawaraj said:


> If the US , the west and China want to dismember a hostile Russia, always remember Japan is happy into the game.



Why would US and West of Japan want to dismember Russia? It can happen only in Chinese and Pakistanis wet dreams!!


----------



## Martian2

gambit said:


> No, he will not. That is my opinion. Just as you have yours.



You do not understand a true nationalist.

If a nationalist has a grudge, he will get off his chair to alleviate his unhappiness.

You do not have this kind of passion.

I believe in my principles. I don't like Russians shooting at unarmed Chinese fishermen. I think I'm moving into the Neo-con camp regarding Russia.

If there's a war with Russia in Eastern Europe, I will volunteer. I will shoot back at the Russians on behalf of the Chinese fishermen that cannot. This is justice. I hope I get a chance. I wold like to shoot as many of those sons of bitches as I can.


----------



## jbond197

gambit said:


> You cannot volunteer for a specific war. And you are wrong about Iraq. Anyway, I doubt that you will do anything remotely close to the tough talk you so easily spew.



when push comes to shove, Internet tough guys runs the fastest!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

jbond197 said:


> Why would US and West of Japan want to dismember Russia? It can happen only in Chinese and Pakistanis wet dreams!!



They are yet to get over their cold war mentality.


----------



## United

gambit what do u say how much of usa will remain after war with russia?


----------



## iamopenminded2

Martian can't even get a proper erection without a penis pump .Now he is talking about fighting the spetnaz .hahhaha


----------



## gambit

Martian2 said:


> You do not understand a true nationalist.
> 
> If a nationalist has a grudge, he will get off his chair to relieve his unhappiness.
> 
> You do not have this kind of passion.
> 
> I believe in my principles. I don't like Russians shooting at unarmed Chinese fishermen. I think I'm moving into the Neo-con camp regarding Russia.


I met plenty of your type, live and virtual. When it comes down to it, they are cowards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

jbond197 said:


> when push comes to shove, Internet tough guys runs the fastest!!



Excuse me! 

They won't run, they'll just go offline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

united said:


> gambit what do u say how much of usa will remain after war with russia?


All of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Skull and Bones said:


> They are yet to get over their cold war mentality.



Funny thing is they want to start the cold war between US and Russia because Russians fired at some Chinese Dingy..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

gambit said:


> I met plenty of your type, live and virtual. When it comes down to it, they are cowards.



You haven't seen my brother's assault rifle collection. I shoot real guns and I'm not kidding about shooting Russian a-holes.

If they had shot some Chinese border guards, that wouldn't bother me. Chinese border guards have guns and they can shoot back. It would be a fair fight.

I am greatly offended when Russian soldiers shoot at unarmed Chinese civilians. This is extremely unfair and looks like a war crime to me. Down with Russia!


----------



## United

Skull and Bones said:


> Excuse me!
> 
> They won't run, they'll just go offline.



classic dude 

gambit u will go offline when at war with Iran?

gambit will play cards  no offence intended.


----------



## gambit

united said:


> classic dude
> 
> gambit u will go offline when at war with Iran?
> 
> gambit will play cards  no offence intended.


How old are you? 12?


----------



## Skull and Bones

jbond197 said:


> Funny thing is they want to start the cold war between US and Russia because Russians fired at some Chinese Dingy..



Lol, what happens to those hypocrites when they fires at unarmed Vietnamese fishing boats? And cry in forums when confronted by mighty Russian navy?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> You do not understand a true nationalist.
> 
> If a nationalist has a grudge, he will get off his chair to alleviate his unhappiness.
> 
> You do not have this kind of passion.
> 
> I believe in my principles. I don't like Russians shooting at unarmed Chinese fishermen. I think I'm moving into the Neo-con camp regarding Russia.
> 
> If there's a war with Russia in Eastern Europe, I will volunteer. I will shoot back at the Russians on behalf of the Chinese fishermen that cannot. This is justice. I hope I get a chance. I wold like to shoot as many of those sons of bitches as I can.



We still have to see what Romney can offer when he got elected.

The Dems are indeed annoying, but i don't think the Neo-Cons are any better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zzzz

Martian2 said:


> You settle your scores with the weak countries first. Then you move up to bigger fish when you have acquired the necessary military power.



Yeah. Settle it. We in Russia are really going to enjoy the entertainment how you are going to settle with the US Taiwan and South China Sea  Or oil and gas from ME  You know we can even support someone or maybe even both.. it depends...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## United

gambit said:


> All of it.



plz support ur statement how will all of it be there after a nuke attack?

oh u mean to say it will remain but just as a barn land?


----------



## Skull and Bones

united said:


> classic dude
> 
> gambit u will go offline when at war with Iran?
> 
> gambit will play cards  no offence intended.



He's in Armed forces, unlike you and me. Now go do your homework, or your teacher gonna beat the crap out of you tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Skull and Bones said:


> Lol, what happens to those hypocrites when they fires at unarmed Vietnamese fishing boats? And cry in forums when confronted by mighty Russian navy?



What unarmed Vietnamese fishing boat? Those were armed Vietnamese marines with guns advancing on a Chinese frigate at Johnson Reef.

----------

Anyway, I'm joining the Neo-cons. Russia is the Evil Empire and it must be destroyed. If I am given the opportunity to contribute, I'll volunteer for the front lines. I'll be more than happy to match my wits against cowardly Russians that fire on unarmed Chinese fishermen.


----------



## jbond197

Skull and Bones said:


> Lol, what happens to those hypocrites when they fires at unarmed Vietnamese fishing boats? And cry in forums when confronted by mighty Russian navy?



It's obvious all that fake jingoism is only reserved for tiny countries.. But to tell the truth even those tiny armies are not scared of mighty China..


----------



## Lacus Clyne

LOL, indians are glad when chinese are in difficulties,we have recognized the fishing vessel was into the russia water.although the behaviour of russia is inordinate,but it is reasonable.every country dont hope others fishing in his EEZ.
you can scan history,russia do same thing for china,jap,korea.
but you cant say chinese dare not to against russia,because we also did wrong.but you can say russian's fishing vessels dare not be into china EEZ.


----------



## jbond197

united said:


> plz support ur statement how will all of it be there after a nuke attack?
> 
> oh u mean to say it will remain but just as a barn land?



Pakistanis and their obsession with nukes.. do you guys eat uranium that your brain can not think anything beyond nuke attacks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Skull and Bones said:


> He's in Armed forces, unlike you and me. Now go do your homework, or your teacher gonna beat the crap out of you tomorrow.



unlike u maybe darling 

ahow back 2 u gambit answer abut russia nuke after effect.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Boson said:


> Now, china will claim "Russia is a part of China".



*China is the destiny of Siberia.*

âChina is the destiny of Siberiaâ: Part 3 of Joshua Kucera's 5-part series: Where Russia Meets China | Foreign Policy


----------



## Skull and Bones

jbond197 said:


> It's obvious all that fake jingoism is only reserved for tiny countries.. But to tell the truth even those tiny armies are not scared of mighty China..



Thinking about waging war against Russia, can't do a jack against Philippines or Vietnam. Giving the term 'Brain farts' a whole new meaning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jbond197

Lacus Clyne said:


> LOL, indians are glad when chinese are in difficulties,we have recognized the fishing vessel was into the russia water.although the behaviour of russia is inordinate,but it is reasonable.every country dont hope others fishing in his EEZ.
> you can scan history,russia do same thing for china,*jap*,korea.
> but you cant say chinese dare not to against russia,because we also did wrong.but you can say russian's fishing vessels dare not be into china EEZ.



You can't post anything about Japan without getting racist. Isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> What unarmed Vietnamese fishing boat? Those were armed Vietnamese marines with guns advancing on a Chinese frigate at Johnson Reef.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Anyway, I'm joining the Neo-cons. Russia is the Evil Empire and it must be destroyed. If I am given the opportunity to contribute, I'll volunteer for the front lines. I'll be more than happy to match my wits against cowardly Russians that fire on unarmed Chinese fishermen.



Well, the Dems now are willing to tackle against China by cooperating with Russia, and you have to wait and see if the Neo-Cons are truly the opposite of the Dems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

How dare Russia?Let's nuke Moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

united said:


> unlike u maybe darling
> 
> ahow back 2 u gambit answer abut russia nuke after effect.



Problem in english? 

Aap yaha hindi/urdu mein bhi baat kar sakte hai.


----------



## Audio

Lacus Clyne said:


> although the behaviour of russia is inordinate



They probably saw how everyone else that hasnt shot your fishermen got into trouble soon afterwards with some ridiculous territorial claims and just dont want to go the same way.

PS: Romney wont win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, the Dems now are willing to tackle against China by cooperating with Russia, and you have to wait and see if the Neo-Cons are truly the opposite of the Dems.



Actually, that's not quite true. The Democrats are inflexible in building an anti-ballistic missile defense in Eastern Europe. It seems the Europeans don't trust Russia. You can add me to that list. My view of Russia just moved from relatively positive to definitely negative.

I used to think SCO was the future for China. That was an incorrect assessment. China's future lies with the West. More cooperation with the United States is necessary. Russia is the threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

Skull and Bones said:


> Thinking about waging war against Russia, can't do a jack against Philippines or Vietnam. Giving the term *'Brain farts'* a whole new meaning.



That's Chinese Foreign policy!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Erdogan said:


> *China is the destiny of Siberia.*
> 
> âChina is the destiny of Siberiaâ: Part 3 of Joshua Kucera's 5-part series: Where Russia Meets China | Foreign Policy



Siberia is too cold for our citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

jbond197 said:


> You can't post about Japan without getting racist. Isn't it?



And cry fowl when the world call them by the term..........., well,you know what i mean.


----------



## Audio

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Siberia is too cold for our citizens.



CCP will say it isnt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

double post....


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> Actually, that's not quite true. The Democrats are inflexible in building an anti-ballistic missile defense in Eastern Europe. It seems the Europeans don't trust Russia. You can add me to that list. My view of Russia just moved from relatively positive to definitely negative.
> 
> I used to think SCO was the future for China. That was an incorrect assessment. China's future lies with the West. More cooperation with the United States is necessary. Russia is the threat.



Of course most European nations don't like the Russian chauvinism who wants to turn to the entire Europe into the Slavic Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harry Potter

Martian2 is chinese version of zaid hamid.
He is wetdreaming about Ghazwa-e-Rus.

@topic
Russia did the right thing by firing on pirates.
As usual China won't do anythinh as they like to be shot by White Skinned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kawaraj

resource rich Russia will end up like a cow milking around thirsty Americans, Japanese, Chinese, Iranians and even Indians. let's just wait for the good days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Harry Potter said:


> Martian2 is chinese version of zaid hamid.
> He is wetdreaming about Ghazwa-e-Rus.
> 
> @topic
> Russia did the right thing by firing on pirates.
> As usual China won't do anythinh as they like to be shot by White Skinned.



No. The U.S. does not fire on Chinese fishermen. They do not deserve a death sentence (if killed) for trying to make a living.

American values and rules of civilized behavior are vastly superior to the paranoid Russians.

China should cooperate as much as possible with the United States to contain the Russians. The Russians are a threat to everyone. They'll shoot you next if you merely trespass into their territory. Russians are trigger-happy executioners. They have no place in the civilized world and should be quarantined.


----------



## Skull and Bones

kawaraj said:


> resource rich Russia will end up like a cow milking around thirsty Americans, Japanese, Chinese, Iranians and even Indians. let's just wait for the good days.



Nazis also thought the same.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

BTW, the Dems are willing to cooperate with Russia, it is a fact.

Just look how they invited Russia as a member of the 22 nations naval drill hosted in Hawaii, meanwhile refused to even let China to take the role of observer.

Let's see if the deep business ties between China and the GOP can make them to change their mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

what is the problem with the fishing boat, they should have stoped, rather than go for a 3 hr free chase.
if the Russian Territorial waters have restrictions on fishing certain endangered species then it should be communicated to the countries whoes fishing vesel might venture into their maritime boundary, secondly they are just fishing why use lethal force,
I am happy that no one was injured.
Japanese do not stop hunting endangered species like WHALES, i hope world countries should warn JAPAN about hunting whales

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> BTW, the Dems are willing to cooperate with Russia, it is a fact.
> 
> Just look how they invited Russia as a member of the 22 nations naval drill hosted in Hawaii, meanwhile refused to even let China to take the role of observer.
> 
> Let's see if the deep business ties between China and the GOP can make them to change their mind.



Or the Russian navy is pathetically weak that the United States doesn't view them as a competitor anymore.

China earns a hundred billion dollars in trade surplus from the United States each year. Reciprocally, U.S. companies (like Apple, GM, Coke, etc.) earn billions in the Chinese market each year. There is a deep economic relationship between China and the U.S.

This reminds me, China should punish the Russians by keeping their companies out of the Chinese market. Since the Russians enjoy shooting Chinese fishermen, we should keep out as many Russian companies as possible (without overtly violating WTO rules).


----------



## Audio

Seems fishing is getting more dangerous these days.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

BTW, let's see how the Chinese govt can fix this damage on the relationship with Russia.

We don't wanna fall into the divide and conquer tactic of the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

Martian2 said:


> No. The U.S. does not fire on Chinese fishermen. They do not deserve a death sentence (if killed) for trying to make a living.
> 
> American values and rules of civilized behavior are vastly superior to the paranoid Russians.
> 
> China should cooperate as much as possible with the United States to contain the Russians. The Russians are a threat to everyone. They'll shoot you next if you merely trespass into their territory. Russians are trigger-happy executioners. They have no place in the civilized world and should be quarantined.


so the Americans have their next ambition to set foot in RUSSIA and loot their siberian oil fields.
or do they think of anialating the world as we know with nuclear fall out and start and new world order


----------



## Hasbara Buster

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Siberia is too cold for our citizens.



True, but it has nice landscapes and great quality honey

Siberian Honey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

ashokdeiva said:


> so the Americans have their next ambition to set foot in RUSSIA and loot their siberian oil fields.
> or do they think of anialating the world as we know with nuclear fall out and start and new world order



I don't care anymore. I agree with the Neo-cons. Whatever insane plan they have to do in the Russians, I'll help if I can. I'm getting tired of Russians.


----------



## dunhill

Martian2 said:


> No. The U.S. does not fire on Chinese fishermen. They do not deserve a death sentence (if killed) for trying to make a living.
> 
> American values and rules of civilized behavior are vastly superior to the paranoid Russians.
> 
> China should cooperate as much as possible with the United States to contain the Russians. The Russians are a threat to everyone. They'll shoot you next if you merely trespass into their territory. Russians are trigger-happy executioners. They have no place in the civilized world and should be quarantined.



Well, then you should go back to China and *ASK* them why its *KILLED *Vietnamese fishermen? China got backfired whatever its does to the others. Russia just *LEARNED* from China anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

gambit said:


> How old are you? 12?


Below official age to cast a vote....that's why I love my country to atleast keep these people out of politics...


----------



## United

Skull and Bones said:


> Problem in english?
> 
> Aap yaha hindi/urdu mein bhi baat kar sakte hai.



App kuch leete kyoon nahi app ka jabda baher aa gaya hai, app mare huwe murde ke terha dikh rehe ho.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> Or the Russian navy is pathetically weak that the United States doesn't view them as a competitor anymore.



Sure, their shipbuilding capability nowadays is pretty weak compared to USSR's, now it took them 6-7 years to build a single 4000 tons class stealth frigate, and 10 years to refit a small second hand Soviet carrier.

Their surface vessels will remain weak without the shipbuilding industry in Ukraine.

But nevertheless its SSN/SSBN building capability is still quite solid, it cannot be overlooked by anyone.


----------



## Martian2

dunhill said:


> Well, then you should go back to China and *ASK* them why its *KILLED *Vietnamese fishermen? China got backfired whatever its does to the others. Russia just *LEARNED* from China anyway.



Stop spreading the rumor. China fired on armed Vietnamese marines, not unarmed fishermen.


----------



## Audio

Martian2 said:


> I don't care anymore. I agree with the Neo-cons. Whatever insane plan they have to do in the Russians, I'll help if I can. I'm getting tired of Russians.



lol as if your opinion and convictions matter to anyone.....


----------



## Martian2

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Sure, their shipbuilding capability nowadays is pretty weak compared to USSR's, now it took them 6-7 years to build a single 4000 tons class stealth frigate, and 10 years to refit a small second hand Soviet carrier.
> 
> Their surface vessels will remain weak without the shipbuilding industry in Ukraine.
> 
> But nevertheless its SSN/SSBN building capability are still quite solid, it cannot be overlooked by anyone.



I'm not so sure. Kursk sank pretty fast.



Audio said:


> lol as if your opinion and convictions matter to anyone.....



There are 1.4 billion Chinese. If 10% of us are hopping mad at uncivilized Russians then our potential army is 140 million strong.

If I'm moving into the Neo-con camp, there are many others who feel the same way.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> I'm not so sure. Kursk sank pretty fast.



The true capability of the SSNs/SSBNs can only be recognized in a real modern naval warfare with large scale, which is unlikely to happen in these days.

Everything else is only on the paper.


----------



## Audio

Martian2 said:


> If I'm moving into the Neo-con camp, there are many others who feel the same way.



So, a Martian2 internet warrior brigade then?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Martian2

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The true capability of the SSNs/SSBNs can only be known in a real modern naval warfare with a large scale, which is unlikely to happen in these days.
> 
> Everything else is only on the paper.



I used to be part of Air Force ROTC. They taught us about winning a limited nuclear war against the Russians. I was taught about the MX missiles on constantly moving railcars in Alaska.

Now, I understand the passion of the Cold Warriors. I'm hankering for a war against the Evil Russians too. Damn, I'm becoming more American every day. I sound like a Neo-con.


----------



## zzzz

ashokdeiva said:


> so the Americans have their next ambition to set foot in RUSSIA and loot their siberian oil fields.
> or do they think of anialating the world as we know with nuclear fall out and start and new world order



Nope. Americans dont need it. We just need to divide our oil and gas fields in Arctic. There are much more of them than in Siberia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

Martian2 said:


> I'm not so sure. Kursk sank pretty fast.


have you seen the documentary on what went wrong with the Kursk, it was a leak in the torpedo in the torpedo tube that exploded the submarine from inside. no submarine could have survived such a blast.
it was the flaw in the torpedo and not in the sub.


----------



## dunhill

Martian2 said:


> Stop spreading the rumor. China fired on armed Vietnamese marines, not unarmed fishermen.



Then whatever Russia Coast Guard just *DID* that *COPY* exactly whatever China *DOES* to Viet Nam everyday. Does it painful?


----------



## Martian2

ashokdeiva said:


> have you seen the documentary on what went wrong with the Kursk, it was a leak in the torpedo in the torpedo tube that exploded the submarine from inside. no submarine could have survived such a blast.
> it was the flaw in the torpedo and not in the sub.



Oh please. The Russians have an endless list of excuses. Their equipment is substandard and doesn't work.



dunhill said:


> Then whatever Russia Coast Guard just *DID* that *COPY* exactly whatever China *DOES* to Viet Nam everyday. Does it painful?



You have no reputable citation to back up your rhetorical claim.


----------



## dunhill

Martian2 said:


> Oh please. The Russians have an endless list of excuses. Their equipment is substandard and doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no reputable citation to back up your rhetorical claim.




So I could say same thing whatever China have been struggle in Daoyu. You just made me laugh more than ever I had.

Don't tell me that you will bring some same photos and trying to scare of Russia or could harm Moscow like you always *DID*.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> I used to be part of Air Force ROTC. They taught us about winning a limited nuclear war against the Russians. I was taught about the MX missiles on constantly moving railcars in Alaska.
> 
> Now, I understand the passion of the Cold Warriors. I'm hankering for a war against the Evil Russians too. Damn, I'm becoming more American every day. I sound like a Neo-con.



Not sure if this paleo-Cold War mentality of "Russian being the biggest threat of all" is still being prevalent among the US leadership, if the neo-Cold War mentality is now the new trend, then the proposal of containing against Russia will always remain a wet dream.

Look how the majority of the US voters took their anger of being jobless solely on China, and it seems that Obama will get elected again since he got what they need.


----------



## Martian2

Anyway, I don't like Russians anymore.

If there's an U.S. war against Russia, I'm signing up and I'll post pictures of my deployment. Also, I'll get my U.S. Army Ranger brother to join me. We'll also get his friends to join.

Repeat after me: Russians are evil. Russians are uncivilized. Russians shoot unarmed fishermen. Russians need to be destroyed.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Not sure if this paleo-Cold War mentality of "Russian being the biggest threat of all" still being prevalent among the US leadership, if the neo-Cold War mentality is now the new trend, then the proposal of containing against Russia will always remain a wet dream.
> 
> Look how the majority of the US voters took their anger of being jobless sole on China, and it seems that Obama will get elected again since he got what they need.



China and the United States just keep talking at one another. There is never any shooting. You can't say the same for the Russians. They've downed Americans on a South Korean jetliner, an U.S. balloonist, a Chinese cargo ship captain, and now they're shooting unarmed Chinese fishermen.

Obviously, there is a difference in the quality of the relationship between Russians and Americans/Chinese. Russians are a brutal people.

The relationship between the United States and China is all theatrics. Both sides posture and talk tough, but nothing has ever happened in fifty years. And yet, the Russians keep killing both of our peoples.


----------



## iamopenminded2

Stolen Lands : Korea, Mongolia, Tibet, ,Uigur, Taiwan, - YouTube


----------



## StormShadow

Martian2 said:


> I won't volunteer for Iraq, which I think is mostly about oil. However, *I'll be the first in line to volunteer against the Russians*. They've made me unhappy and *I'll like to try my marksmanship against those trigger-happy losers.*


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> Anyway, I don't like Russians anymore.
> 
> If there's an U.S. war against Russia, I'm signing up and I'll post pictures of my deployment. Also, I'll get my U.S. Army Ranger brother to join me. We'll also get his friends to join.
> 
> Repeat after me: Russians are evil. Russians are uncivilized. Russians shoot unarmed fishermen. Russians need to be destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> China and the United States just keep talking at one another. There is never any shooting. You can't say the same for the Russians. They've downed Americans on a South Korean jetliner, an U.S. balloonist, a Chinese cargo ship captain, and now they're shooting unarmed Chinese fishermen.
> 
> Obviously, there is a difference in the quality of the relationship between Russians and Americans/Chinese. Russians are a brutal people.
> 
> The relationship between the United States and China is all theatrics. Both sides posture and talk tough, but nothing has ever happened in fifty years. And yet, the Russians keep killing both of our peoples.



Well, there is no need to deny Russia on everything, at least they have done something good in the WWII by beating the Nazi Germany.

Hopefully the Chinese members here shouldn't let their anger to cloud their rationality and judgement.


----------



## dunhill

Martian2 said:


> Anyway, I don't like Russians anymore.
> 
> If there's an U.S. war against Russia, I'm signing up and I'll post pictures of my deployment. Also, I'll get my U.S. Army Ranger brother to join me. We'll also get his friends to join.
> 
> Repeat after me: *Russians are evil. Russians are uncivilized*. Russians shoot unarmed fishermen. Russians need to be destroyed.



Same question I am asking *YOU* and so *DOES* China?


----------



## Ajaxpaul

dunhill said:


> So I could say same thing whatever China have been struggle in Daoyu. You just made me laugh more than ever I had.
> 
> Don't tell me that you will bring some same photos and trying to scare of Russia or could harm Moscow like you always *DID*.



What photos? Russians have bigger Photos...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> Anyway, I don't like Russians anymore.
> 
> If there's an U.S. war against Russia, I'm signing up and I'll post pictures of my deployment. Also, I'll get my U.S. Army Ranger brother to join me. We'll also get his friends to join.
> 
> Repeat after me: Russians are evil. Russians are uncivilized. Russians shoot unarmed fishermen. Russians need to be destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> China and the United States just keep talking at one another. There is never any shooting. You can't say the same for the Russians. They've downed Americans on a South Korean jetliner, an U.S. balloonist, a Chinese cargo ship captain, and now they're shooting unarmed Chinese fishermen.
> 
> Obviously, there is a difference in the quality of the relationship between Russians and Americans/Chinese. Russians are a brutal people.
> 
> The relationship between the United States and China is all theatrics. Both sides posture and talk tough, but nothing has ever happened in fifty years. And yet, the Russians keep killing both of our peoples.



Well, the US secretly supports the terrorist acts in Xinjiang and Xizang, this is 100 times more harmful than shooting our fishermen.


----------



## dunhill

Ajaxpaul said:


> What photos? Russians have bigger Photos...



Martian2 know exactly what photos I am talking about? (Included some made up by photo shop). Yes, Russia has bigger photos and 1 important that is not MADE UP by photoshop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, the US secretly supports the terrorist acts in Xinjiang and Xizang, this is 100 times more harmful than shooting our fishermen.



The Americans aren't doing the shooting. If there are dumb people, you cannot expect the U.S. not to whisper in their ear.

Here, we have Russians shooting unarmed Chinese again. The last time they killed a Chinese ship captain. This is getting ridiculous. The Russians have their fingers on the gun.

The two situations are not comparable. U.S. only engages in propaganda. With the Russians, you can see them firing.


----------



## Bhairava

kawaraj said:


> resource rich Russia will end up like a cow milking around thirsty Americans, Japanese, Chinese, Iranians and even Indians. let's just wait for the good days.



Nope - actually America has far more resources especially oil than Russia in shale deposits. Maybe those two will milk the world.


----------



## ashokdeiva

Martian2 said:


> Oh please. The Russians have an endless list of excuses. Their equipment is substandard and doesn't work..


so an investigation and its findings are excuses to you.
what ever the US has achieved is because of great scientist from Jewis community. just because USA did not fall like USSR does not mean that US is undisputed with success stories, The Vietnames who were inferior showed the US with middle finger when they made to Generals pie in their pants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> The Americans aren't doing the shooting. If there are dumb people, you cannot expect the U.S. not to whisper in their ear.
> 
> Here, we have Russians shooting unarmed Chinese again. The last time they killed a Chinese ship captain. This is getting ridiculous.



We will build up our MKV missile defence system and anti-missile laser by the end of this decade for sure.

Let the Neo-Cons declare the war against Russia on their own, and our missile defence system is to make sure that Russia won't nuclearly kamikaze on everyone after getting badly beaten by the US in a conventional war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harry Potter

martian2 is an attention seeker.
Proof?
This is his signature:


> Watch my J-15 Flying Shark video with 15,022 views at youtube.com/watch?v=xs1kEwckSto
> "China's J-20 stealth fighter" with 91,140 views at youtube.com/watch?v=1EBztMJBhAs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> We will build up our MKV missile defence and anti-missile laser by the end of this decade for sure.
> 
> Let the Neo-Cons declare the war against Russia on their own, and our missile defence is to make sure that Russia won't nuclearly kamikaze on everyone after getting badly beaten by the US in a convetional war.



Before I go, I should mention Obama's adviser is Zbigniew Brzezinski, the famous ethnically Polish anti-Russian Cold Warrior. Nobody likes the Russians. You can now count me in that group.



Harry Potter said:


> martian2 is an attention seeker.
> Proof?
> This is his signature:



Or I am trying to educate people on stealth design and China's naval aviation progress. If you're not a military enthusiast, no one is forcing you to watch my videos.


----------



## Audio

Martian2 said:


> Repeat after me: Russians are evil. Russians are uncivilized. Russians shoot unarmed fishermen. Russians need to be destroyed.



You are a living, breathing incarnation of the Chinese propaganda tower from the video game Generals. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Martian2 said:


> They've downed Americans on a South Korean jetliner



When did that happen? I suddenly like Russians more. Evil America downed an Iranian jet killing hundreds of people. To name just one example.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, the US secretly supports the terrorist acts in Xinjiang and Xizang, this is 100 times more harmful than shooting our fishermen.


That's standard U.S. "policy"; they support separatists and terrorists all over the world... dozens of countries in all continents have been victims of U.S. sponsored terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dunhill

Soon, Russia Coast Guard will *COPY* how to ramp, cutting cables "fishermen" ships like China *DID* to Viet Nam. I am so sure, Russians are quick learner to finishing *JOBS*


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Martian2 said:


> Before I go, I should mention Obama's adviser is Zbigniew Brzezinski, the famous ethnically Polish anti-Russian Cold Warrior. Nobody likes the Russians. You can now count me in that group.



Too bad he still can't convince the Obama admin to focus all their attention on Russia, and instead the Obama admin now still tries to pick on China instead.


----------



## manojb

I think china will appologize...
Bully getting buliied is superhit formula of entertainment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Too bad he still can't convince the Obama admin to focus all their attention on Russia, and instead the Obama admin now still tries to pick on China instead.



China should stop getting America's attention then. Past actions by China is not helping it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Martian2 said:


> The two situations are not comparable. U.S. only engages in propaganda. With the Russians, you can see them firing.



The Americans are sophisticated murderers, unlike the Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zzzz

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Too bad he still can't convince the Obama admin to focus all their attention on Russia, and instead the Obama admin now still tries to pick on China instead.



Stop living in the dreamland. Americans are not idiots and can count up to 1,3 billion  You are the biggest threat to the western world. And they will do everything to get Russia on their side

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Oldman1 said:


> China should stop getting America's attention then. Past actions by China is not helping it.



We only wanna rebuild our country, while it is you guys who don't leave us alone.

What is the business for the US to stay in East Asia by the way?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Martian2 said:


> You are wrong. The United States is actually a squeamish country.
> 
> China is not the United States. If China decides it wants Russian in fifty years regardless of the cost, they could do it. They would build extensive underground cities to house the population. China would develop a comprehensive missile shield. China would stockpile an unimaginable number of advanced stealth cruise missiles.
> 
> China could unload its entire arsenal on the Russians and conquer them in fifty years time if they really wanted to. However, I suspect wealthy per-capita GDP Chinese in fifty years' time would have morphed into squeamish Americans.
> 
> Poor Chinese can do it. Rich Chinese? I doubt it, but it's theoretically possible.
> 
> You Indians simply do not understand the Chinese Will. If we really want to do something and there's a consensus, it will happen.



no you are wrong... we Indians can't understand martian strategy.... lol............ you are biggest joke-r in pdf... you are best.... i love to read your post...


----------



## dunhill

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> We only wanna rebuild our country, while it is you guys who don't leave us alone.
> 
> *What is the business for the US to stay in East Asia by the way? *



US just does for the mankind, just trying to STOP illegal killing innocent people was made by China.

If China "fisherman" don't get *INJECTED* wrong map, wrong water then Russia Coast Guard will leaves China alone.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

zzzz said:


> Stop living in the dreamland. Americans are not idiots and can count up to 1,3 billion  You are the biggest threat to the western world. And they will do everything to get Russia on their side



What is so good of having the West dominating everything?

Even you are white, but those Anglo-Saxon elites and the Zionist bankers definitely won't view you as their brethren, and in the past, there were about 30 million Russians died at the hands of the West, then they broke USSR and caused millions of Russians lived in misery.

I am sure your leaders surely do not like China, but they view China as a counterbalance against the West.

If China does fail, then don't expect your nation can survive against the coming world domination plan of the West, and don't expect that they will show you the mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Bad move by Russia. 

China should train all their fishermen in shaoilin temple and teach levitation and other tricks. 

next time Russians fire, they can fly in air and throw daggers in mid air.


----------



## MilSpec

Martian2 said:


> I'm a visionary strategist. China had colluded with the United States to destroy the Soviet Union.
> 
> What's wrong with colluding with the Americans again to carve Russia into two? It's poetic justice. The Russians carved Poland into two. Why can't someone else use their strategy against them? It's only fair.
> 
> China and the U.S. only have to solve the question of neutralizing or minimizing the Russian nuclear threat. Once that problem is dealt with, carving Russia becomes a matter of where to draw the two halves.




Nope, that is just dumb!!!


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Erdogan said:


> The Americans are sophisticated murderers, unlike the Russians.



This makes the US by far the most dangerous apex predator, can't trust 'em btw.

Anyway any Chinese member or Russian member who favors to side with the US should rethink twice.


----------



## Johny D

zzzz said:


> *Stop living in the dreamland*. Americans are not idiots and can count up to 1,3 billion  You are the biggest threat to the western world. And they will do everything to get Russia on their side



At least in PDF, they live in dreamland...you will see many Tigers, Dragons..all born and brought up in zoo... roaming around this forum .....they talk non sense all the time and for them what they take only make sense!! ..


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

dunhill said:


> *US just does for the mankind*, just trying to STOP illegal killing innocent people was made by China.
> 
> If China "fisherman" don't get *INJECTED* wrong map, wrong water then Russia Coast Guard will leaves China alone.



Sure, they have sprayed your country with agent orange, this was also for the sake of the mankind.


----------



## Hasbara Buster

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> What is the business for the US to stay in East Asia by the way?



Moreover, why would they need 800-900 military bases around the world? What an incredibly peace loving and humane country they are. They are spending trillions just to "protect" humanity! And to maintain "stability", i.e. obedience to the West.. they are the forces of good


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Erdogan said:


> Moreover, why would they need 800-900 military bases around the world? What an incredibly peace loving and humane country they are. They are spending trillions just to "protect" humanity! And to maintain "stability", i.e. obedience to the West.. they are the forces of good



I am favoring the multipolar world in the future, and every region in the world does have a representative nation.

China for East Asia, US for North America, Brazil for South America, Russia for East Europe, Germany/UK/France for West Europe, Turkey/Iran/Saudi Arabia/Egypt for Middle East/North Africa, Negeria/South Africa for Sub-Saharan Africa, India/Pakistan for South Asia, Indonesia/Thailand for Southeast Asia, Australia for Oceania, Kazakhstan for Central Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I am favoring the multipolar world in the future, and every region in the world does have a representative nation.
> 
> China for East Asia, US for North America, Brazil for South America, Russia for East Europe, Germany/UK/France for West Europe, Turkey/Iran/Saudi Arabia/Egypt for Middle East/North Africa, Negeria/South Africa for Sub-Saharan Africa, India/Pakistan for South Asia, Indonesia/Thailand for Southeast Asia



But the big countries you mentioned shouldn't be above International law (I mean real international law which today doesn't exist)


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Erdogan said:


> But the big countries you mentioned shouldn't be above International law (I mean real international law which today doesn't exist)



I think we should form the member council like the UNSC, there is no particular hyperpower/superpower above others, if one does want to make itself above the international law, then the rest should veto against this particular nation for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

The problem is that international law has no enforcement. US enforces US laws. But US law are above international laws in the US. the same is also true for any self respecting countries out there.



northeast said:


> 7/17/2012 2:39 AM ET
> (RTTNews) - Russian Coast Guards in the country's Far East opened fire on a suspected Chinese fishing vessel to stop it from poaching in the Sea of Japan, a spokesman for the Border Guards Service said on Tuesday.
> 
> He said the vessel, flying the flag of China, refused to stop on demand from Coast Guards and tried to escape.
> 
> "After a three-hour pursuit, the Dzerzhinsky Coast Guard vessel fired warning shots, but the poaching vessel continued its dangerous maneuvers," he said adding that after the warning shots the Coast Guards opened a targeted fire on the vessel.
> 
> The vessel carried over 22.5 tons of squid and had a crew 17 Chinese nationals, who failed to produce any document allowing them fishing. None of them were killed or wounded in the shooting, Russia's RIA Novosti news agency reported.
> 
> The Russian Coast Guard service is actively involved in fighting illegal fishing in the country's territorial waters and frequently detains foreign-flagged poaching vessels.
> 
> by RTT Staff Writer
> 
> For comments and feedback: editorial@rttnews.com



If China fish at an area it declare as belong to another country, than the fishing boat is at fault and should pay the penalty of being there. Russia and China should work out these penalties.


----------



## Arzamas 16

> Before I go, I should mention Obama's adviser is Zbigniew Brzezinski, the famous ethnically Polish anti-Russian Cold Warrior. Nobody likes the Russians. You can now count me in that group.



Hey, cry baby you want us to stop blasting your fisherman, *then tell them too stop the illegal fishing in our waters.* 

And you can keep dreaming that your ABM tech can beat our Missiles, we spend billions every year to make sure that our missiles are always one step ahead of any ABM tech.

Piss us off enough we will withdraw from the INF Treaty and go back too building thousands of IRBM's missiles. 

Intermediate-Range Nuclear Forces Treaty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

It seems the Chinese fishermen struggling to feed nearly 1.4 billion people, who love to eat sea fish.
They often overflow into the waters of other countries...




Martian2 said:


> Before I go, I should mention Obama's adviser is Zbigniew Brzezinski, the famous ethnically Polish anti-Russian Cold Warrior. Nobody likes the Russians. You can now count me in that group.



You are a Chinese but with both the U.S. flags. I'm afraid you will make the misunderstanding with your statement above...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

For Russians, there is only interests, no moral. I have repeated this many times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

Martian2 said:


> If you are confident, I see no reason not to strike Russia in a simultaneous attack with stealth cruise missiles at all known nuclear assets. Then you move in with everything you've got. There will be casualties, but Russia can be conquered.
> 
> It's a question of what level of damage to the homeland is acceptable.


 

The level of fan boy stupidity is amazing. You see no reason to strike Russian but the PLA does. China is lucky if they know where a small fraction of the Russian nuclear assets are. Besides the secret underground launch sites Russia has mobile nuclear launchers but most importantly submarines.

And only an idiot would move in with everything theyve got. Reserve armies must be a new concept for you. If you have no reserves you are near screwed and vulnerable to being encircled. And sorry but you so called stealthy cruise missiles will do little, Hitler destroyed most of the Soviet Air Force in a few days most on the ground. Much of the Soviet armies that initially faced Hitler were destroyed, yet the Germans lost. In large part because the factories that produced Soviet weapons were often too far out in frozen waste land.




Martian2 said:


> Just be patient.





Just stop making stupid fan boy posts by pretending that you have military experience.








Martian2 said:


> They like to fire at us. We'll take them all down in one go. NATO from the West and China from the East. Carve Russia into two halves like they did to Poland.




So some *illegal poachers *that enter into *Russian waters *in an effort to* steal resources*, ignore the coast guard, and *try to escape *constitutes as *use*? For one China can not take Russia down in one go, and two, the Chinese are not stupid enough to go to war over some *illegal poachers*. 


But please continue pounding your chest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

Martian2 said:


> Of the troika (America, China, and Russia), Russia is the weakest with the least reliable weapon systems. Let's take the trigger-happy weak sister off the chessboard.



lol, you relied on the foundation that they had helped, then you copy of them, now you statement that they are "the weakest with the Least reliable weapon systems"
Psychological characteristics. lol


----------



## ptldM3

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> lol, you relied on the foundation that they had helped, then you copy of them, now you statement that they are "the weakest with the Least reliable weapon systems"
> Psychological characteristics. lol



He's just a Chinese fanboy that spouts all sort of nonesense, according to him China should go to war because of some illegal poachers. Let him beleive Russia's weapons are unreliable, it's common knowledge that most Russian weapons can operate in the worste conditions and function everytime, anything he claims is out of self petty and hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ptldM3 said:


> He's just a Chinese fanboy that spouts all sort of nonesense, according to him China should go to war because of some illegal poachers. Let him beleive Russia's weapons are unreliable, it's common knowledge that most Russian weapons can operate in the worste conditions and function everytime, anything he claims is out of self petty and hate.



Any Chinese fanboy declares the war against Russia?

Martin now is a self-proclaimed neocon, and he does hold the American citizenship, so you should argue with the neocon, not with the Chinese fanboy.


----------



## ptldM3

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Any Chinese fanboy declares the war against Russia?
> 
> Martin now is a self-proclaimed neocon, and he does hold the American citizenship, so you should argue with the neocon, not with the Chinese fanboy.



He's Chinese, and the biggest fanboy I have ever come across. According to him it's okay for illegal poachers to enter Russian waters, steal resources and ignore the Russian coast guard. According to him because the fishing ship was Chinese it should get some special privileges. 

Russian should just allow everyone to enter its waters illegally and then when they ignore the Russians the Russian should just say oh well and let them do as they wish whether it be poaching or spying.

The guy stated that he wants to pick up arms and kill Russians because some illegal poachers. The guy is clearly unstable in the head.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ptldM3 said:


> He's Chinese, and the biggest fanboy I have ever come across. According to him it's okay for illegal poachers to enter Russian waters, steal resources and ignore the Russian coast guard. According to him because the fishing ship was Chinese it should get some special privileges.
> 
> Russian should just allow everyone to enter its waters illegally and then when they ignore the Russians the Russian should just say oh well and let them do as they wish whether it be poaching or spying.
> 
> The guy stated that he wants to pick up arms and kill Russians because some illegal poachers. The guy is clearly unstable in the head.



He is American, he spoke English far more influently than Chinese.

He is just as American as Gambit, you guys keep riled the racism at us when we mentioned about Gambit's Vietnamese ancestry, now you just keep sticking the Chinese ancestry on Martin, is this fair? He is just as American as Gambit, if you can accept Gambit as an American, then accept Martin as an American as well.


----------



## ptldM3

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> He is American, he spoke English far more influently than Chinese.
> 
> He is just as American as Gambit, you guys keep riled the racism at us when we mentioned about Gambit's Vietnamese ancestry, now you just keep sticking the Chinese ancestry on Martin, is this fair? He is just as American as Gambit, if you can accept Gambit as an American, then accept Martin as an American as well.



Gambit may be of Vietamese ancestry but he is pro America. Martian is of Chinese ancestry but he is pro Chinese and clearly i can see his posts are making many including you dissociate from him. 

According to him the US and Mexico, the US and Cuba as well as many other countries should have gone to war with the US because the US opened fire on citizens of those countries when they either crossed the border or entered US waters.

Heck how about the US and Canada go to war. Or hay lets just throw in the world since many nationalists from various cuntries end up killed or shot in the host country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

ptldM3 said:


> Gambit may be of Vietamese ancestry but he is pro America. Martian is of Chinese ancestry but he is pro Chinese and clearly i can see his posts are making many including you dissociate from him.
> 
> According to him the US and Mexico, the US and Cuba as well as many other countries should have gone to war with the US because the US opened fire on citizens of those countries when they either crossed the border or entered US waters.
> 
> Heck how about the US and Canada go to war. Or hay lets just throw in the world since many nationalists from various cuntries end up killed or shot in the host country.



First, he doesn't hate America, and at most he is only against the regime.

And he did tell me that he is willing to defend America if it got invaded by any foreign power, except he won't join the US military if it goes war against China.

So what's wrong being American, meanwhile being cheerful about its ancestral motherland?

Just look at those crazed NYC Italian-American football fans when Italy won the WC back in 2006.

Italy wins the world cup! NYC Little Italy - YouTube

Being cheerful for your ancestral motherland is nothing unAmerican.

And stop picking on Martin's Chinese ancestry, just chill out about the Internet comments bro.


----------



## Korean

Vietnam and Philippines should learn from Russia on how to deal with illegal Chinese fishing boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

This is not just a story between China and Russia. As we see, the Chinese fishermen violated the territorial sea of all neighbors around. And rather than recognize that they are violated, the Chinese often jump up and blaming for other countries.

Let's look back at a event the Chinese fishermen were arrested when they entered illegally into Japanese territorial waters: hundreds of Chinese protests anti-Japanese.

Chinese fishermen entered Korean territorial waters, then they were aggressive to killed a Korean coast guard.

Chinese fishermen often overflow illegally into the territorial waters of Vietnam, the Philippines, Malaysia... with more warships-paramilitary followed escort. 
A blatant bullying.

They made &#8203;&#8203;a mistake when they think that they can bully Russia like they did do with the ASEAN countries.

The Chinese are getting richer, they should give more money to buy sea fish from other countries, rather trying to steal sea fish from neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fanling Monk

To say nothing about Vietnamese fishermen, what a phony! The fact most fishermen do enter another country EEZ one time or the other due to greed or simply do not know where the EEZ line is. I'm sure, if there's a way a country can mark their EEZ line, the problem would diminished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

The difference between Chinese fishermen and fishermen from other countries, that is the chinese fishermen think they have the privilege to violate the territorial waters of other countries. That is because they received encouragement from the government and the Chinese army. And instead recognizing mistakes, they become aggressive and reckless...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fanling Monk

What bullshyte, you talk as you were there watching while the Chinese government gave her fishermen instructions. 

Keep spinning your fairy tales!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WS-10 Engine

f**k the ruskies.

ruskie coast guard is invading our territory.


----------



## KRAIT

Its Russia we are talking about not Vietnam....going against Russia is a MAD. Plus why China and Russia won't solve this situation by diplomatic means when they are trying to form SCO which in years to come can become formidable force against US led NATO. These countries' policy makers know more about geo-politics and strategic moves than some posters like us.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

WS-10 Engine said:


> f**k the ruskies.
> 
> ruskie coast guard is invading* our territory*.



Like i said...China claims Russia now...

I guess CPC, did not warn the fishermen not to mess with Russia.

As usual, chinese fishermen thinking that PLAN got its back, ventured into russian waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

KRAIT said:


> Its Russia we are talking about not Vietnam....going against Russia is a MAD. Plus why China and Russia won't solve this situation by diplomatic means when they are trying to form SCO which in years to come can become formidable force against US led NATO. These countries' policy makers know more about geo-politics and strategic moves than some posters like us.



China wants to become the only leader of the SCO. Russians will accept this?

The Chinese are simply waiting for a opportunity...


----------



## WuMaoCleverbot

Fanling Monk said:


> What bullshyte, you talk as you were there watching while the *Chinese government gave her fishermen instructions. *
> 
> Keep spinning your fairy tales!



It's true, Chinese fishermen receive encouragement from the Chinese government to violate the territorial waters of other countries. How can you explain the fisheries administration patrol ship that is accompanying Chinese fishermen in other countries EEZ???


*Manila warns Chinese fishermen to stay out of Philippine waters*
BY MICHAELA DEL CALLAR July 16, 2012 5:58pm

According to reports, the new batch of Chinese vessels arrived in the Spratlys on Sunday after a 78-hour voyage from China&#8217;s Hainan province. *A fisheries administration patrol ship was also reported to have accompanied the fishermen to protect their activities.*

http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...se-fishermen-to-stay-out-of-philippine-waters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> China wants to become the only leader of the SCO. Russians will accept this?


That's where India can milk the opportunity if things gets more serious. China will be bigger threat to Russia than US, if ties worsen coz they share the boundary. This can undermine the entire basis of SCO. And China don't want Russia against itself, after India, Japan, SK, Vietnam etc. It will be a strategic suicide.


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

KRAIT said:


> That's where India can milk the opportunity if things gets more serious. China will be bigger threat to Russia than US, if ties worsen coz they share the boundary. This can undermine the entire basis of SCO. And China don't want Russia against itself, after India, Japan, SK, Vietnam etc. It will be a strategic suicide.



As you can see, they are threatening to kick Russia out of the chessboard (!!??) lol



Martian2 said:


> My views are perfectly reasonable.
> 
> NATO doesn't like Russia and it's building a missile shield along the western border of Russia.
> 
> Russians seem to like shooting Chinese fishermen.
> 
> We know China has a very active anti-ballistic missile program. China might as well build a missile shield along the southern border of Russia.
> 
> China and the United States can huddle together and decide where to go from there. The U.S. wants to neutralize the Russian threat to Europe permanently. China's tired of Russians shooting at Chinese. Why not finish off the Russians?
> 
> *Of the troika (America, China, and Russia), Russia is the weakest with the least reliable weapon systems. Let's take the trigger-happy weak sister off the chessboard.*


----------



## WS-10 Engine

russia offer us energy supplies, thats the only thing they as useful for.

in the future, the russians will turn against us.

as long as putin is in charge, we are cool, once he goes, things might change.

we must milk the russians for as long as we can to keep the west at bay until we are a developed country.

the biggest threat to china is if the west and russia form an alliance against china.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ptldM3

WS-10 Engine said:


> f**k the ruskies.
> 
> ruskie coast guard is invading our territory.





More like illegal Chinese poachers are invading Russian territorial waters. The Russians don&#8217;t care who the poachers are, Russian poachers don&#8217;t get treated any different than anyone else so why do the majority of Chinese here think that they should get special privileges?

Even better is how most Chinese here are becoming hot headed and taking this personal by calling for war against Russia just because some criminals decided to illegally enter foreign waters, steal and poach, ignore authorities and run. The Russians do not know who the occupants of the ship are or what their intentions are, for all they know it could be a spy ship, a ship with illegal weapons supplying Chechens or a ship with illegal cargo such as narcotics. The point is the Russians did not know what the ship was, it&#8217;s intentions or its occupants. The ship ignored orders and refused to comply.

And news for all the ignorant, anyone illegally crossing into foreign territory that ignores orders and evades is fair game. The US border patrol and coast guard also fires on invading parties that do not comply, the Russians did the right thing, it&#8217;s standard practice to fire warning shots and if those warning shots are not adhered to than the ship will be targeted--often times the force that is used is just enough to gain compliance. If the Russians wanted to they could have blown the ship sky high but they did not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WS-10 Engine

KRAIT said:


> Its Russia we are talking about not Vietnam....going against Russia is a MAD. Plus why China and Russia won't solve this situation by diplomatic means when they are trying to form SCO which in years to come can become formidable force against US led NATO. These countries' policy makers know more about geo-politics and strategic moves than some posters like us.



big boys have big egos.

its about honour and respect, you dont want to back down to no one.

something india will never learn since you are just a mickey mouse in the global geopolitical game that grovel to big powers.


----------



## dunhill

WS-10 Engine said:


> f**k the ruskies.
> 
> ruskie coast guard is invading our territory.



Yeah? I don't know man ... what I've known that Russkies already fvck Chinese with a very clear message "This is a Russia EZZ don't fvck with us else Chinese will being gets fuxk"

Russia have to watch out China espcially Martian2 and SinoChallenger, they are China NUKE capable.

On topic :Russia Coast Guard already too nice for 3 hours chased Chinese fisherman, what more Chinese wants from RCG? Ramp Chinese fisherman like CMS did to Viet Nam?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Yep, all crews are safe, Martian has way overreacted on this, maybe i should ask him to apologize to the Russian members for insulting their nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

Ah! Way to go!  This news made my day! I'm off for a chilled beer now! Wanna join me? 

Cheers!


----------



## Maler

Martian2 said:


> $50 trillion is achievable. China's GDP will be $8 trillion this year. After one double, it's $16 trillion. After another double, it's $32 trillion. On the third double it's $64 trillion.
> 
> Using the rule of 72 for compounded gain, assuming a growth rate of 7% per year and 3% currency appreciation, China's GDP will double in 7.2 years. It would have quadrupled in 14.4 years.
> 
> China should have a $32 trillion GDP by 2027. $50 trillion is within reach.
> 
> For this year, China will consume about five times more electricity (5,000 TeraWatt-hours) than Russia (1,000 TeraWatt-hours). At some point, Russia starts looking like a midget.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Nixon's detente with China was aimed at the Soviet Union. The U.S. supplied Stingers and China supplied Kalashnikovs during the Soviet-Afghan War of 1979-1989. The Saudis supplied the cash. By 1991, the Soviet Union collapsed.


-------------------------------------------------------------

Do some chinese still smoking opium?????????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

OrionHunter said:


> Ah! Way to go!  This news made my day! I'm off for a chilled beer now! Wanna join me?
> 
> Cheers!



So the Chinese fishermen got fined, it just made your day?

If so, i do pity for you.


----------



## Maler

Martian2 said:


> I've made it quite clear the American coast guard or navy does not open fire on trespassing Chinese fishermen.
> 
> The Russians have fast naval warships, you can either chase them down or let them go. If they keep opening fire, I will be the first to join the U.S. military to fight the Russians in Eastern Europe. You have my word on it.


-----------------------------------------------------

Now, I am Sure they do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abhishek_

in essence, martian's "strategy" seems to be begging the US to join china just because daddy russia smoked a few chinese criminals...pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Abhishek_ said:


> in essence, martian's "strategy" seems to be begging the US to join china just because daddy russia smoked a few chinese criminals...pathetic



These fishermen are not criminals, they don't know much about the international laws because their level of education, and they all have a family to raise.

After getting fined, now they will have to work for an entire year just for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dearone4u_22

Martian2 said:


> I disagree. It's prudent military strategy.
> 
> When the next generation of advanced weapons are available, you negotiate from a position of strength. How do you think Russia became a large country? They've been doing it to everyone else. Someday, it will be their turn to be on the receiving end.
> 
> It's only a question of sufficiently superior technology, reliability, and comprehensive development (e.g. massive quantity). For example, when China has a $50 trillion GDP and very advanced weapons, it is reasonable to retake the Qing Dynasty territories and more.
> 
> However, that is in the future and* Chinese simply have to be patient. Our power is growing and we have scores to settle.*



Bravo my friend.......Good going........keep it up....I m totally with you..you shld tell CCP to claim Russia as soon as possible.......

You Never Murder someone who is Suicidal.....Just Help him to accomplish his Goal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> These fishermen are not criminals, they don't know much about the international law because their level of education, and they all have a family to raise.
> 
> After getting fined, now they will have to work for an entire year just for nothing.



Why they dont have paramilitary CMS vessels followed protection as they are doing in the SCS. We even found the fleets of Chinese fishing off the coast of Vietnam only 50 km, but the CMS vessels are very aggressive to prevent the Vietnamese Maritime Police chased them away...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dunhill

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> These fishermen are not criminals, they don't know much about the international law because their level of education, and they all have a family to raise.
> 
> After getting fined, now they will have to work for an entire year just for nothing.



It is OK for the fisherman don't know international laws (based on your logic), but it is also *NOT* OK for fisherman not being obey the order from Russia Coast Guard. Moreover, RCG already* GAVE* chances for those fisherman with 3hrs before they opened fire.

Not long ago, same "ilegal stories of the Chinese fisherman" that took lives of Korean Coast Guard captain. So, will Russia Coast Guard risk their lives to *SOFT* with the bad images of China fisherman?

C'mon, you are living outside of China and you know better than this. Is it quite clear to you now?

Difference is, China self-claims and give its own *RIGHT* to entering SCS and bullying Vietnamese fisherman. Luckily, Viet Nam is not Russia else alot Chinese fisherman will be shoot. Who are you going to blam for? China or yourself lack of acknowledge infomation.


China and Russia has the same weigh of the Army Power but Russia shows its has more guts than China and proved that Dragon without fangs. Dragon only has chance to bullying small countries and lack of the Army Power like Viet Nam, Philipines. What a shame!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

dunhill said:


> It is OK for the fisherman don't know international laws (based on your logic), but it is also *NOT* OK for fisherman not being obey the order from Russia Coast Guard. Moreover, RCG already GAVE chance for those fisherman with 3hrs before they opened fire.
> 
> Not long ago, same "ilegal story of the Chinese fisherman" that took lives of Korean Coast Guard captain. So, will Russia Coast Guard risk their lives to *SOFT* with the bad images of China fisherman?
> 
> C'mon, you are living outside of China and you know better than this. Is it quite clear to you now?
> 
> Difference is, China self-claims and give its own *RIGHT* to entering SCS and bullying Vietnamese fisherman. Luckily, Viet Nam is not Russia else alot Chinese fisherman will be shoot. Who are you going to blam for? China or yourself lack of
> acknowledge infomation.



That Korean captain was heavily injured by the explosion of the grenade that he thrown in the boat, now they believe on our fishermen.



Battle of Bach Dang River said:


> Why they dont have paramilitary CMS vessels followed protection as they are doing in the SCS. We even found the fleets of Chinese fishing off the coast of Vietnam only 50 km, but the CMS vessels are very aggressive to prevent the Vietnamese Maritime Police chased them away...



Not every fisherman can afford one.


----------



## Hindustani

Luckily no one was hurt. Seems like similar situations have been happening often nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WuMaoCleverbot

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> *That Korean captain was heavily injured by the explosion of the grenade *that he thrown in the boat, now they believe on our fishermen.



Link please. I thought the Chinese captain stab the Korean coast guard.


*Korean Officer Killed in Chinese Sea Clash*

SEOUL&#8212;*The captain of a Chinese fishing vessel was arrested and held in the fatal stabbing of a South Korean coast guard officer* who was leading an assault to stop the ship in South Korean waters Monday morning, the most violent of a growing number of confrontations between Korean authorities and Chinese fishing crews.

South Korean Coast Guard Officer Fatally Stabbed in Chinese Fishing Boat Skirmish - WSJ.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WuMaoCleverbot

Found this:

*Update on Illegal Chinese Fishing Boats in Korea*
by GI Korea in: China






*Five Korea Coast Guard (KCG) officers sustained injuries while rounding up Chinese fishing boats* illegally operating in South Korean waters Saturday, according to the KCG Sunday.

This is the latest in a series of recent incidents in which officers enforcing the law were injured by violent Chinese fishermen. There have been growing calls for the Korean government to take a tougher stance against these trawlers unlawfully fishing in the countrys Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ).

According to the Jeju Coast Guard, a 1,500-ton patrol vessel seized a Chinese boat illegally fishing in the waters 12 kilometers northwest of the resort island at 4:25 a.m. Saturday. While towing the trawler to Jeju, about 25 Chinese boats illegally operating in nearby waters approached the ship and demanded the release of the captured trawler.

Soon after the patrol vessel called for reinforcements, 12 more Coast Guard vessels and two helicopters arrived at the scene and began rounding up the Chinese trawlers. Two more Chinese boats were captured but in the process,* five officers were wounded by sailors resisting arrest with sharp objects*. It is unknown how many Chinese fishermen were taken into custody. [Korea Times]






Stick-wielding Chinese fishermen illegally working in South Korean waters tried to evade arrest  by *using rope to band their boats together.*

Update On Illegal Chinese Fishing Boats In Korea | ROK Drop


*We suspect much of these Chinese fishing boats are are actually Chinese navy disguising as a civilian fishing boat.*

*Philippines Wary of Chinas Stance in the South China Sea*


General Juancho Sabban, who heads the Western Command of the Philippine Armed Force, shows off what he calls a Chinese donation to his marine patrol boats  a confiscated Chinese fishing boat.

They had GPS, they had radios. They had air compressors, for deep sea diving, which, he pointed out, you normally wouldnt find on a fishing boat.

*Sabban thinks this boat was doing surveillance*. It tried to ram a smaller Philippine patrol boat, so, he said, the patrol had to shoot to disable the engine.


Philippines Wary of China's Aggressive Stance in the South China Sea | PRI's The World

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

*^^* Like rounded up thieves lol *^^*


----------



## sachin10

Martian2 said:


> The Republicans know they can do business with China. They can't get anywhere with Russia.
> 
> I know this sounds strange, but the Neo-cons trust China a lot more in comparison to the Russians.
> 
> China will not block vital American interests. China has never solely vetoed an American proposal at the U.N. Security Council. That speaks volumes about Sino-American cooperation.
> 
> Have you noticed the number of prominent American companies selling billions of dollars of goods in China? Did you notice IBM wrote off its 600 million dollar investment in Russia and left the country? The U.S. can trust China and vice versa. *Neither country trusts the Russians.*



we does..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amolthebest

China can not do anything against Vietnam and Philippines. Russia is far distant subject

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## isro2222

Russia is brother of india.... i think many people forgeting the secret pact between india and russia over china.... Russian president openly warned one of his friendly neighbour that if that friendly neighbour try to do any mischief against india it will launch an attack on that country.... It was china he was warning. i have seen many chinese here claiming that russia will support china in case of war against india.... i find it funny.... Russia and india never war against each other but china did.... This time india asked russia help looking at China-pak. Just after the russian president warning to china, the america openly declared that if china did any mischief against india then America will step in and launch war against china.... The interview was shown whole week. India is future. World knows it.... China can be super power but if he was friendly nation. China will double its economy but majority (over 95percent) countries wont accept china as super power....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## archdevil917

Poor China got Blasted by their long time ally )



isro2222 said:


> Russia is brother of india.... i think many people forgeting the secret pact between india and russia over china.... Russian president openly warned one of his friendly neighbour that if that friendly neighbour try to do any mischief against india it will launch an attack on that country.... It was china he was warning. i have seen many chinese here claiming that russia will support china in case of war against india.... i find it funny.... Russia and india never war against each other but china did.... This time india asked russia help looking at China-pak. Just after the russian president warning to china, the america openly declared that if china did any mischief against india then America will step in and launch war against china.... The interview was shown whole week. India is future. World knows it.... China can be super power but if he was friendly nation. China will double its economy but majority (over 95percent) countries wont accept china as super power....




It only means One wrong move of China the Communist Dynasty ends.....



Amolthebest said:


> China can not do anything against Vietnam and Philippines. Russia is far distant subject



Hahaha all they can do is Bully and talk... They think they're strong because they can bully look they're trying to say that we are the one who is pouring oil in fire... but look what they're planning 

Chinese exec wants to arm fishermen - The Philippine Star » News » Headlines


And here's for the alliance of Philippines and Vietnam... coz Cambodia is Chinese dogs and can never be trusted again...
and Congrats To Vietnam for successfully launching a home made ship )

Philippines, Vietnam eye Spratlys

and another idiot from China calling us greedy... tsk tsk tks

Neighbors try to make waves |Op-Ed Contributors |chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F22-IL

For me it is very appropriate for Russia to blast illegal fisherman out of their EEZ. No one owns the resources inside a country's EEZ except the country itself. China just like bullying everyone without looking at who they are facing. No one likes China. China is a bully who like to cudgel their smaller neighbors. The problem with them is that they think they own the world. They seem to forget that they have a major superpower to their northern border. tsk3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WuMaoCleverbot

*Russia seizes 2 more Chinese fishing boats*
2012-07-27 06:42:19 GMT2012-07-27 14:42:19

Two more Chinese fishing ships have been detained off Russia's Far-East Region after eight others were seized several days ago, Chinese Consulate-General in Khabarovsk in Russia said.
One ship carried 16 fishermen while the other had 17 on board, Russian border officials said, adding that seafood, including squid, was confiscated from the ships, the Beijing News reported today.
Officials from the office of Chinese Consulate in Vladivostok have been sent to find out if all the fishermen were accounted for and whether the 33 people are in a healthy condition.
A total of 10 Chinese fishing ships have been escorted to the Russia's Nakhodka port to await punishment.
On July 15 and 16, Russia detained 36 Chinese fishermen and seized two ships from China's eastern Shandong province for entering an exclusive economic zone in its far eastern Primorsky region.
According to the RIA Novosti news agency, a Russian coast guard vessel, the Dzerzhinsky, fired warning shots and then opened targeted fire to stop a Chinese fishing ship that had been fishing for squid, causing a Chinese fisherman to go missing.
The Russian side has filed a lawsuit against the two heads of the ships. But the court hasn't made any verdicts.
China has summoned a Russian diplomat and demanded that Russia release the boats and let the fishermen go quickly and make an all-out effort to search for the missing sailor.

Russia seizes 2 more Chinese fishing boats - World News - SINA English

We should follow Russia's lead, our gov't should start confiscating Chinese fishing vessels poaching in our waters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soundHound

Martian2 said:


> $50 trillion is achievable. China's GDP will be $8 trillion this year. After one double, it's $16 trillion. After another double, it's $32 trillion. On the third double it's $64 trillion.
> 
> Using the rule of 72 for compounded gain, assuming a growth rate of 7% per year and 3% currency appreciation, China's GDP will double in 7.2 years. It would have quadrupled in 14.4 years.
> 
> China should have a $32 trillion GDP by 2027. $50 trillion is within reach.
> 
> For this year, China will consume about five times more electricity (5,000 TeraWatt-hours) than Russia (1,000 TeraWatt-hours). At some point, Russia starts looking like a midget.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Nixon's detente with China was aimed at the Soviet Union. The U.S. supplied Stingers and China supplied Kalashnikovs during the Soviet-Afghan War of 1979-1989. The Saudis supplied the cash. By 1991, the Soviet Union collapsed.


 
Dude ur logic is awesome,but you forgot about slowdowns. Am certain you cant crack IIT JEE..


----------



## T-Rex

isro2222 said:


> Russia is brother of india.... i think many people forgeting the secret pact between india and russia over china.... Russian president openly warned one of his friendly neighbour that if that friendly neighbour try to do any mischief against india it will launch an attack on that country.... It was china he was warning. i have seen many chinese here claiming that russia will support china in case of war against india...... This time india asked russia help looking at China-pak. Just after the russian president warning to china, the america openly declared that if china did any mischief against india then America will step in and launch war against china.... The interview was shown whole week. India is future. World knows it........


*
Strange, you didn't mention the source of this hot news! Another of those lies spread by the indian media I suppose!*


----------



## T-Rex

isro2222 said:


> Russia is brother of india.... i think many people forgeting the secret pact between india and russia over china.... Russian president openly warned one of his friendly neighbour that if that friendly neighbour try to do any mischief against india it will launch an attack on that country.... It was china he was warning. i have seen many chinese here claiming that russia will support china in case of war against india...... This time india asked russia help looking at China-pak. Just after the russian president warning to china, the america openly declared that if china did any mischief against india then America will step in and launch war against china.... The interview was shown whole week. India is future. World knows it........


*
Strange, you didn't mention the source of this hot news! Another of those lies spread by the indian media I suppose!*


----------



## soundHound

Martian2 said:


> You are wrong. The United States is actually a squeamish country.
> 
> China is not the United States. If China decides it wants Russian in fifty years regardless of the cost, they could do it. They would build extensive underground cities to house the population. China would develop a comprehensive missile shield. China would stockpile an unimaginable number of advanced stealth cruise missiles.
> 
> China could unload its entire arsenal on the Russians and conquer them in fifty years time if they really wanted to. However, I suspect wealthy per-capita GDP Chinese in fifty years' time would have morphed into squeamish Americans.
> 
> Poor Chinese can do it. Rich Chinese? I doubt it, but it's theoretically possible.
> 
> You Indians simply do not understand the Chinese Will. If we really want to do something and there's a consensus, it will happen.


 
Bro could & would doesnt run the realistic world. If it would have been then I could have conqured Mars by now.The technology Russia posses in Ballastics, Air defence,WMD is daunting. By the time China matches that Russia will surge ahead 50 yrs in advanced weaponry. But its good to dream..Gud Luck.


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

WuMaoCleverbot said:


> *Russia seizes 2 more Chinese fishing boats*
> 2012-07-27 06:42:19 GMT2012-07-27 14:42:19
> 
> Two more Chinese fishing ships have been detained off Russia's Far-East Region after eight others were seized several days ago, Chinese Consulate-General in Khabarovsk in Russia said.
> One ship carried 16 fishermen while the other had 17 on board, Russian border officials said, adding that seafood, including squid, was confiscated from the ships, the Beijing News reported today.
> Officials from the office of Chinese Consulate in Vladivostok have been sent to find out if all the fishermen were accounted for and whether the 33 people are in a healthy condition.
> A total of 10 Chinese fishing ships have been escorted to the Russia's Nakhodka port to await punishment.
> On July 15 and 16, Russia detained 36 Chinese fishermen and seized two ships from China's eastern Shandong province for entering an exclusive economic zone in its far eastern Primorsky region.
> According to the RIA Novosti news agency, a Russian coast guard vessel, the Dzerzhinsky, fired warning shots and then opened targeted fire to stop a Chinese fishing ship that had been fishing for squid, causing a Chinese fisherman to go missing.
> The Russian side has filed a lawsuit against the two heads of the ships. But the court hasn't made any verdicts.
> China has summoned a Russian diplomat and demanded that Russia release the boats and let the fishermen go quickly and make an all-out effort to search for the missing sailor.
> 
> Russia seizes 2 more Chinese fishing boats - World News - SINA English
> 
> We should follow Russia's lead, our gov't should start confiscating Chinese fishing vessels poaching in our waters.



Oh, the attraction of fish that has made the Chinese fishermen still to continues to violate the sovereignty of Russia?
So, no wonder why they often pushes southward to bully Vietnam and Philippines.....


----------



## artie

A good way to deal with yellow peril.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longyi

artie said:


> A good way to deal with* yellow peril*.




Either you are ashamed to be yellow or you admit you're a false flagger again.


----------



## artie

longyi said:


> Either you are ashamed to be yellow or you admit you're a false flagger again.


 
C'mon. Google's yer best friend. Check the definition of yellow peril before talking nonsense like that. The white have never referred to Japanese, Korean or Taiwanese ppl as that term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longyi

artie said:


> C'mon. Google's yer best friend. Check the definition of yellow peril before talking nonsense like that. The white have never referred to Japanese, Korean or Taiwanese ppl as that term.




So you're saying Taiwanese don't think they are Chinese, if so what are they in terms of ethnicity?


----------



## artie

longyi said:


> So you're saying Taiwanese don't think they are Chinese, if so what are they in terms of ethnicity?


Same as Singapore, We're actually a diverse country with a large non-Han population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

longyi said:


> So you're saying Taiwanese don't think they are Chinese, if so what are they in terms of ethnicity?


ethnicity doesn't always play a role in realpolitik, your desperation to associate with the Taiwanese is rather sad


----------



## longyi

artie said:


> Same as Singapore, We're actually a diverse country with a large non-Han population.




You're shifting gears again as to avoid a direct answer. So now are you claiming you're not a Han, no matter, since you should know what Hans call themselves other than Taiwanese in Taiwan.


----------

